# 315 incline x 8 reps raised over 200$ for breast cancer



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently told the owner of nutrishop I will give him 10$ for every rep I do at 315. Started out at 5 reps a month ago and drove my self hard this month to see what I can do. A few people decided to jump in and my spotter matched my donation, and people are still flowing in. I am not the sexiest guy here, nor the most talented. But I do like putting the one thing I am good at to good use an that is pushing serious weight. Instead of bitching about things I try to do my best to help out. Here was my recent contribution. I am going to do a squat video soon for the wounded warrior foundation. Not sure on the lift. I am thinking a 405 for reps or if my knee holds up a 500lb for reps. 

Stats during lift 5'8" @ 203... Current weight is 206, goal is 220 this winter...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Video link is no good... That's some weight as described... Congrats...Come to Illinois and we can put on a show.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Never mind the link is ok just not for the iPhone.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

thats funny because this shit was filmed with an iphone lol


----------

